# Found a woodie!



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I didn't realize that the waterfowl version existed in Utah.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that a Wooduck?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I got 2 of them this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> I got 2 of them this year.


In northern Utah or southern Utah?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Northern, I didn't get any pics this year but here's one from last.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

longbow said:


> Is that a Wooduck?


 Kind of what I was thinking too. Looks like a wigeon, but definitely hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Wood ducks. Four pairs in the pond. Hill AFB.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They sure are pretty little ducks.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen a hen woodie. All I ever see are pictures of are drakes. 
I shot one three years ago and it's the only one I have ever seen. And at OB of all places.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Has anyone ever seen a hen woodie. All I ever see are pictures of are drakes.
> I shot one three years ago and it's the only one I have ever seen. And at OB of all places.


I jumped a hen and two drakes off the weber fly fishing 3 weeks ago. Love wood ducks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Like these?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I have killed quite a few wood ducks in the past 10 years. All have been off Ogden Bay. 3 drakes and the rest have all been hens. We see a hand full every year. Love those little guys.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wood Ducks are one of the ducks I won't shoot (along with smileys and mergansers). I killed one by accident as a teen and was sad I had shot it, but it was a beautiful drake. Just a couple of minutes after legal shooting time started and I couldn't clearly identify it. Back in Louisiana Wood Ducks are very plentiful and I just always passed on them because of their beauty. I've helped build and install many a Wood Duck nesting box back in the day. My neighbor raised some domesticated ones in her yard with her chickens for many years. I used to go pass by her house just to look at them and enjoy their beauty. From what I hear, they're quite good eating though.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Has anyone ever seen a hen woodie. All I ever see are pictures of are drakes.
> I shot one three years ago and it's the only one I have ever seen. And at OB of all places.


Looking at both my pictures makes me want to go back and get a bit closer. The hens don't look right.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Has anyone ever seen a hen woodie. All I ever see are pictures of are drakes.
> I shot one three years ago and it's the only one I have ever seen. And at OB of all places.


 I got this hen.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw this one.


----------

